# Violent steam classic cars



## galglg (Jun 1, 2013)

Violent steam classic cars

Will be a static model of classic cars fitted with metal mini steam engine, steering system drive 
systems. Fuel tank. Ran up a very interesting ~













































































Video:
http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNTY0OTQ4NDcy/v.swf


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 1, 2013)

Finally putting that little engine to work!  Let him pull his own weight!

That's a great looking job and seeing it run around the floor must be satisfying!


----------



## Mark Rand (Jun 1, 2013)

You need a bit more front wing to correct that understeer.


----------

